# Door Switch



## MSSI (Mar 25, 2006)

Can someone point me to a good code compliant door switch and source for such...I need to switch a light in a closet(new construction) and I have nowhere to mount a toggle....Thanks


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

If you can step down to DC there are many micro switches available. Many are rated for 125V AC just never looked at the A,s. We also use a larger version of magnetic alarm system switches, I'm not sure if they are rated for AC. BTW, this is all marine.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

couple of companies make AC ones. Just go to your local supply house and tell them you need a Door Switch and they will give you one. It's as simple as that. You cut it into the doorjamb, wire it up and viola....


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

http://www.elmecoindia.com/doorswitch.html


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

Teetorbilt said:


> BTW, this is all marine.


Hey Teetor, do you ever get off them damn boats? Just teasing you a bit, but it seems you ought to be saying 'MarinerBilt'
Perhaps just jealous because it didn't get above 30 for nearly 2 weeks already. and I've got California blood in my veins, burrrrr  

In fact I think I'll start a new thread on that subject


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

more along these lines

Since it's 120V, you need an enclosure. And since it's new construction, have the carpenter make the hole...


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

This is the absolute easiest way to install a door jamb switch. 
This relay goes into the junction box of the light (if not recessed you need a metal box). Then you wire a typical 2-wire N.C. ball contact alarm type switch into the door jamb. It can be in the side or top. You simply drill a clean 13/16" hole. NO mortising, no countersinking.
For new work I usually put the switch just above the top hing, for old work I usually put it in the top of the door framenear the hinge side.

http://www.amazon.com/Amprobe-R-115S-Remcon-Relay-Switch/dp/B000EM7D3G

http://www.edwards-signals.com/index.cfm?Level=47&PG=3&PID=69


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

mahlere said:


> couple of companies make AC ones.


Any idea what one of the AC ones run-the kind you sink into the wood trim?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

72chevy4x4 said:


> Any idea what one of the AC ones run-the kind you sink into the wood trim?


I have used Speedy's method lately, as he related it to me a year or or two ago. Formerly, I used the traditional 120V door switch. Namely, the Pass & Seymour one that is a repackaged Edwards A502. 










The router template for most 120V jamb switches is here:

http://karlolsson.com/


----------



## MSSI (Mar 25, 2006)

Thank you guys ..All great suggestions. I have plenty of door interlock/pin switches momentary pbs and the like.. I just needed something with a box on it. My Residential elec. expierience is limited and never had the opportunity to install one of these before...Thanks again


----------



## MSSI (Mar 25, 2006)

Another thought..Can I rough the "Edwards" switch in before I install the prehung door?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Sparky, I've posted this once before.

I don't understand how the ABYC, NMMA and NEC can have such different viewpoints on so many electrical subjects.

Baseline is that on a boat, you are on a very small island that can be 1,000's of miles away from the nearest fire station AND energy efficiency is paramount.

Getting cold here too. 60's tonight.


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

Teetorbilt said:


> Getting cold here too. 60's tonight.



 :furious:


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

This may be of interest depending on where you're at and what the local requirements are, the "ONLY Doorjamb Switch that meets UL Requirements" is the Leviton 1865.

$17.35









http://www.galesburgelectric.com/store/product.php?productid=2020

Leviton Link

http://www.levitonhelpdesk.com/cata...42&ConnectRecKey=&RecKeyCompatibilityConnect=

If that doesn't work go to:
http://www.levitonhelpdesk.com/catalog/
and search by product # 1865

UL listing for Switches, Door
http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/...n=versionless&parent_id=1073995270&sequence=1

The low voltage alternative is a good idea but can cost a little more.

I've put in several of the Levitons. I use a forstner bit (could use a spade) and chisels to clean up and mortise the flange, quick and easy.


----------



## acrwc10 (Dec 10, 2006)

A different approach would be to use a motion sensor, easy and common in hotels.:thumbsup:


----------



## jrbhammer (Dec 6, 2008)

*door jamb switch*

If a closet has two hinged doors can a Levington 1865 or edwards EDW502A be intalled in each jamb and control a single light if either the left or right door is open or if both doors are open? Does this require a three switch and if so, do they make 3 way door jamb switches?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Two SP switches wired in parallel would work fine. 
If either door is open the light is on.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey SP, where do you get your relays from these days? The link to amazon you posted in 2006 says they don't stock it anymore.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Noob "Knock Down"....AGAIN! Vistar El Dia y Ano!!!


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey, give the noob some credit, at least he found the search button.


----------

